

37signals' Jason And David At LessConf: It’s All About The Work [video] - derekc
http://techdrawl.com/News-Post/Fresh-Voices/37signals-Jason-And-David-At-LessConf-Its-All-About-The-Work?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+techdrawl+(TechDrawl)

======
celiadyer
Learning Jason and David's hiring philosophy at 37signals was worth the price
of admission to #LessConf 3010.

------
dnwalters
_This_ is how to run a startup!

------
fayetteflash
great article from a fantastic conference!

